# Olla de presión Daytron modelo RYLM40 que no calienta



## El Comy (Abr 14, 2019)

Hola a todos, tengo una olla de presión Daytron modelo RYLM40 que no calienta. Cómo puedo repararla?

Mil Gracias...
Ya medi la resistencia y está buena. Ella tiene tres lámparas , rojo, naranja y verde. En un inicio solo prende el naranja, luego pasa al verde pero el rojo nunca se activa, no cocina.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 19, 2019)

Y mediste:
¿ Continuidad hasta la/las resistencias calefactoras ?
¿ Fusibles térmicos ?
¿ Bimetálicos controles de temperatura ?


----------



## El Comy (Abr 21, 2019)

Llevé la olla a un taller y me dicen que es el termostato y como siempre no hay nuevo para reponerlo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 21, 2019)

Entonces no hay mucho por buscar.
Fíjate si los contactos del termostato están resistivos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 21, 2019)

En general el termostato falla pero *NO *se destruye.
Una limpieza de los contactos con lija fina y una posterior limpieza con un trapo y alcohol los vuelve a la vida.
Seguramente habrá que revisar el ajuste de temperatura, pero, también seguramente, tu olla seguirá dando servicio.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2019)

Los termostatos de planchas de ropa son bastante universales , baratos , fáciles de conseguir , se recalibran con un pequeño tornillo y soportan unos 1.000 Watts . . .


----------



## JBisla (Ago 24, 2021)

Como revisar el ajuste de temperatura? Si quisieramos que la olla caliente mas, como hacer?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 24, 2021)

JBisla dijo:


> Como revisar el ajuste de temperatura? Si quisiéramos que la olla caliente mas, como hacer?



Fotos del termostato !


----------



## unmonje (Ago 24, 2021)

He aqui un termostato actual de ejemplo .
Hace unas décadas solian venir para uso profesional, unos con calibraciones pero los que veo hoy en electrodomésticos comunes, no tienen calibración como el que muestro....Se usa y se tira, el uso las va envejeciendo porque depende del bi-metal, hasta que salen del umbral de confianza. Adjunto fotos.


----------



## ane1983 (Sep 22, 2021)

Saludos amigos; también he caído en este tema, tengo que reparar la olla a presión eléctrica de casa. Ahora aprovecho para ver si tienen respuesta a mis dudas. 
 A qué temperatura debe interrumpir el termostato de estas ollas; tengo para medir la temperatura y no me gusta ajustar a ciegas este tipo de cosas.
 Las mismas según el diagrama poseen un presostato; de qué forma puede sensar la presión si es parecido a un termostato y esta muy lejos de la cazuela que trabaja con los alimentos a presión

Aquí adjunto el diagrama de su manual


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 22, 2021)

Ummm , en ese diagrama dice "Temperatura de trabajo : 60-80C"

Según entiendo a esa temperatura no se cocina , en la olla a presión el agua herviría a unos , estimo  105-110ºC

A 90kPa (dividido 6,9) = 13 Psi el agua hervirá a mas de 100º (105-110¿?)


----------



## unmonje (Sep 22, 2021)

ane1983 dijo:


> Saludos amigos; también he caído en este tema, tengo que reparar la olla a presión eléctrica de casa. Ahora aprovecho para ver si tienen respuesta a mis dudas.
> A qué temperatura debe interrumpir el termostato de estas ollas; tengo para medir la temperatura y no me gusta ajustar a ciegas este tipo de cosas.
> Las mismas según el diagrama poseen un presostato; de qué forma puede sensar la presión si es parecido a un termostato y esta muy lejos de la cazuela que trabaja con los alimentos a presión
> 
> Aquí adjunto el diagrama de su manual


Lamentablemente usted no publica nada de la olla en si, pero respondiendo puntualmente a lo que parece preguntar...le comento que existen componentes electrónicos para medir presión neumática o barométrica. Son caros pero los hay
ver imagen aqui
Entiendo que las ollas de ese tipo, traen una válvula de seguridad mecánica, como último recurso (90-110 KPascales). Pero, para una cocción mas fina, sin ser yo idóneo en el asunto, puede ser que usen un presostato de los referidos entre 40 y 80 KPascales pero para cocinar no como emergencia.
La válvula mecánica, en las viejas ollas que usaba mi familia, eran para avisar al cocinero que debía bajar el fuego, porque la presión era demasiada.
Pero en la eléctrica podría usarse simplemente para cortar la energía, pero seguir cocinando, sin necesidad de convocar al cocinero porque no pasa nada malo. 
En tanto la presión, tal como preguntaba, se mide con presostatos mecánicos llamados manómetros.


----------



## ane1983 (Sep 24, 2021)

Saludos amigos. Bueno Dosmetros eso debe ser error del manual, posee un termostato de 165 °C, que si aprecian el diagrama es el que nombran como limite de temperatura en serie con un presostato, y aprovecho unmonje que este presostato como lo llaman no esta ni siquiera cerca de la cazuela, preguntaba como puede ser un presostato. Parece que sensa presión por la deformación del portacazuela ya que tiene su soporte lateralmente con un apoyo en la parte inferior. Bueno amigos ya está ablandando frijoles y al que me refería y disculpen que especifiqué bien es a la regulación de temperatura del que nombran de mantener.


----------



## Islier (Abr 2, 2022)

Hola amigos, mi olla daytron no hace ni la tortica... La he conectado con 2 cables diferentes pensando en un problema de alimentación pero al conectar no enciende ninguno de los 3 bombillo


----------



## unmonje (Abr 2, 2022)

Islier dijo:


> Hola amigos, mi olla daytron no hace ni la tortica... La he conectado con 2 cables diferentes pensando en un problema de alimentación pero al conectar no enciende ninguno de los 3 bombillo


¿ tortica ? es una olla o una cocina eléctrica ? ¿alguna foto que suba ?


----------



## J2C (Abr 2, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> ¿ tortica ? es una olla o una cocina eléctrica ? ¿alguna foto que suba ?



Es como una tortilla, pero solo cebolla y huevo batido


----------



## josefernandolucena (Abr 21, 2022)

Espero la hayas podido arreglar de manera económica. A veces hay problemas con la válvula, aunque debería hacerse regularmente, no siempre se hace.

- A veces es tan sencillo como limpiarlo con un palillo, porque lo único que ha ocurrido es que se ha obstruido con un grano de arroz u otros restos de comida.

- Dependiendo del tipo de cacerola, puede que tengas que quitar el asa y retirar la válvula. Luego límpialo normalmente, por ejemplo con un paño de microfibra.

- Al desmontar, asegúrate cuidadosamente de que la válvula de la olla a presión puede volver a montarse.

En algunos casos, los problemas son de otro tipo, por ejemplo, si se rompe el mango de la cocina o la tapa se cae y se abolla. Para solucionarlos, lo mejor es buscar la misma pieza o una similar en una página web o en una tienda especializada en recambios de este tipo.
- A veces es tan sencillo como limpiarlo con un palillo, porque lo único que ha ocurrido es que se ha obstruido con un grano de arroz u otros restos de comida.

- Dependiendo del tipo de cacerola, puede que tengas que quitar el asa y retirar la válvula. Luego límpialo normalmente, por ejemplo con un paño de microfibra.

- Al desmontar, asegúrate cuidadosamente de que la válvula de la olla a presión puede volver a montarse.

En algunos casos, los problemas son de otro tipo, por ejemplo, si se rompe el mango de la cocina o la tapa se cae y se abolla. Para solucionarlos, lo mejor es buscar la misma pieza o una similar en en una tienda especializada en recambios de este tipo.


----------



## malesi (Abr 21, 2022)

josefernandolucena dijo:


> Espero la hayas podido arreglar de manera económica. A veces hay problemas con la válvula, aunque debería hacerse regularmente, no siempre se hace.
> 
> - A veces es tan sencillo como limpiarlo con un palillo, porque lo único que ha ocurrido es que se ha obstruido con un grano de arroz u otros restos de comida.
> 
> ...



Es eléctrica


----------

